# Monsoon rs400 "what a pile of Poo"



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

I know this subject has been discussed many times but thought i would share my experiance with the monsoon rs 400.
Brought the unit on monday only to find extra parts and nozzles are not available in the uk, bloody great so i had to scour the internet to find the parts, managed to find some in germany. 
So now it was time to set the cycle 60sec every 24hr, but the unit had different ideas, would not turn off the first cycle, 2nd night set the cycle again only to find it was going off every 12hrs. contacted the shop to let them know i was bringing it back and to my amazment the shop owner told me what he thought of the unit, Absolute pile of s**t had to replace 5 times for one customer.
I have also noticed another MASSIVE PROBLEM with the unti.
If you set the desired cycle you can not use the unit manually unless you want to waite untill the right time and set the cycle again. you are better off buying a noisy lucky reptile super rain and buying a timer.
So this brings me to getting peoples views on the best rain system, im swaying towards pollywog...:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

theboyw said:


> I know this subject has been discussed many times but thought i would share my experiance with the monsoon rs 400.
> Brought the unit on monday only to find extra parts and nozzles are not available in the uk, bloody great so i had to scour the internet to find the parts, managed to find some in germany.
> So now it was time to set the cycle 60sec every 24hr, but the unit had different ideas, would not turn off the first cycle, 2nd night set the cycle again only to find it was going off every 12hrs. contacted the shop to let them know i was bringing it back and to my amazment the shop owner told me what he thought of the unit, Absolute pile of s**t had to replace 5 times for one customer.
> I have also noticed another MASSIVE PROBLEM with the unti.
> ...


Mist king all the way...


----------

